# Mouse proofing pole barn.



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Next spring, my son and I will start insulating our deer camp pole barn. First will be ridgid pink foam against the metallic outside the calling a spray foam company to do the rest. What I’m wondering is what could I use to plug the gaps at bottom of metal siding at the rib. I need something they can’t chew thru our bypass. Thanks.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Multibeard2 (Oct 15, 2020)

Rip some treated wood in the right demension and nail it around the bottom of the steel. There is also metal piece called Rat Guard that can be put there.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bend some flashing around the foam then stuff the ribs about 3” up with steel wool.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I used great stuff foam, chicken wire, steel wool, wood. They still get in


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bucket-Back said:


> I used great stuff foam, chicken wire, steel wool, wood. They still get in


That’s because you put doors in your barn. No matter what you do to mouse proof the barn you will need to use decon, flybait/coke, tomcat or some other pest killer to keep the population in control.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

hommer23 said:


> That’s because you put doors in your barn. No matter what you do to mouse proof the barn you will need to use decon, flybait/coke, tomcat or some other pest killer to keep the population in control.


I use some crunchy peanut butter on Woodstream mouse traps. Tuna Fish or Cheese on the rat traps

eta, I have over 1500 acres of Forest behind me.

eta part Douche - Ya , a pest killer is needed at a place that doesn't get much use.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

the neighbor's barn cats help at my place


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

perchjerker said:


> the neighbor's barn cats help at my place


Cat nip brings them in too. My wife has me buy some every now and then and I can see the results on my home security cameras. It works.


----------



## 12Point (Mar 18, 2008)

I spray foamed around the bottom perimeter on the inside. I built an interior wall that separates the man cave from the rest of the barn. They still can get into the barn through a small gap in one corner of my OH door, but not in the man cave. As others have said, keep bait and traps around just in case. I keep some near the OH door. Usually find 1 dead mouse a year in the barn side


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Everything you can think of + a suicide bucket.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I have my barn just about airtight and some house the mice still get in.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Multibeard2 said:


> Rip some treated wood in the right demension and nail it around the bottom of the steel. There is also metal piece called Rat Guard that can be put there.


This is what my builder did and knock on wood I haven't had mice in 2+ years. I have mouse feed traps in there and they're never touched.
I wish I can say the same about my crawl space.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

I think a lot of the mice get in when the doors are left open during the day, they will sneak in even if your are close by.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Best Ive found is Victor traps w/ small piece of bacon tired on trigger w/ sewing thread.

I noticed someone suggested pnut butter. My experience w/ it is they will eat it off and never set the trap off.
Go to youtube and check mouse traps and set on or two of the 5 gal buckets in the barn and that will control the mice..


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

We use the 5 gallon pail method w/ a spinning can and peanut butter on it. Works great. If your worried about odor add bleach to your water. During the winter time we use rv antifreeze in the pail.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I've caught a few in a tall garbage can that I had tossed some fast food wrappers in. 

PB works well, as long as you push it in the center well.


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

Get them every time with crunchy peanut butter on victor traps,now creamy peanut butter I get about 1/2 and the rest leave with a belly full unharmed


----------



## caribouhunter2 (Nov 8, 2020)

Make the bottom as tight as you can and then place around the barn a bunch of the green blocks.
I use old Amazon boxes, cut a small hole, make it like a nest for them with newspapers and green blocks. That way when they do get in, then tend to use the home you created for them and die there, rather than in random places in the barn. If they set up home and die in the box, dispose of the box and add another new home.


----------



## georgeb (Sep 17, 2008)

I like this style trap with the same mfg. bait as it does not attract my dog like peanut butter does. I tried poison for a few months but had a dog eat some and had to go through vitamin K treatment for a few weeks that was very $$$. Had to give her 4 tablets 4 times a day for 3 weeks at $4 a tablet. Since then i have done the 5 gallon bucket trap which works great if the area is left unattended like at my deer camp all summer. for my garage and workshops, I find many traps along the wall works best and I check then regularly if not daily


----------

